# Sureloc Genesis Bow?????



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Has Sureloc taken over distribution of the Mathews Genisis bows
or is this just an additional distribution channel? Sureloc has the bow listed on their website as the new "Sureloc Genesis Bow".
Jbird


----------



## 2cammg (Sep 10, 2002)

the genisis bow can be picked up by most any archery company as i understand it. i know true flite and parker also sell them with there labels as well


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Jbird,
I understand the Genesis concept the same way as 2cammg. It is an "open" design that can be manufactured and sold by anybody with minimal royalties to be payed.

--mike


----------



## Skip Henry (May 22, 2002)

There will be more companies added to this list as time goes on but these are my most current contacts for the genesis program...

Parker Genesis
Parker Compound Bows
P.O. Box 105
Rt. 11 South
Mint Spring, VA 24463
(540)-337-5426

Mathews Genesis
Mathews Inc.
919 River Road
Sparta, WI 54656
(608) 269-2728
[email protected]

Sure-Loc Genesis
100 Quality Lane
Versailles, IN 47042
(812) 689-9926
[email protected] 

Tru-Flite Genesis
Tru-Flite
P.O. Box 746
Monticello, IN 47960
(574)-583-5131
[email protected] 

School Systems and
Non-Profit Organizations
Please Call (608) 269-1779

Email: [email protected]

Skip
www.archerysite.net


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Genisis Bows*

This is really a cool bow. I saw a pro shooting one with a Shurloc
Sight and stabilizer last year at Lunenburg or Pioneer and he shot a 300 game with a high X count with it. I am thinking about getting one and setting it up just to have around so that when non shooting friends come over, I can use it to suck them in to
archery.
Jbird


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I have one that my 6 year old grandson is shooting. Nice bow, I can shoot it as well.


----------

